
Breaking a Monopoly - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Henry_Dow#Breaking_a_monopoly
======
tynpeddler
Funny story. I wonder why Bromkonvention didn't raise the price of bromine to
just under what Dow was selling at? That way it wouldn't be economical for Dow
to buy it and ship it back to Europe.

~~~
harikb
In that move, the goal would have been to put Dow out of business. If it is a
few cents lower, Dow can also go a bit lower. Putting the competition out of
business needs them to put it so low that the other party has to run up huge
loses or no sales at all.

------
AmericanChopper
Reminds me of Milo Minderbinder‘s failed plan to buy all of the cotton in
Egypt in Catch-22.

